# flightless bird needed in michigan



## KO Loft (Jul 1, 2007)

It has been awhile but I am still looking for a flightless bird in michigan for my existing hen "ladykiller". It has been awhile and i have been busy at work but it is good to be back. Willing to travel for the right bird. Want to help but need someone to help out. If you are a racing loft or know another loft that destroys injured birds i am willing to take one. To all my friends i have not seen in a long time i hope all is well.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

you could try this person.. she is in IL, not sure where.
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=477359&postcount=6


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi KO .. good to see you .. definitely check out that link that was posted. All those pigeons need to find a home and pretty soon.

Terry


----------



## pidgemom (May 4, 2005)

Yes, please contact me I believe I can help you - help me.


----------

